# Impact shorts



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking for impact shorts... new topic for me so I don't know, which brand is good, what feature I've to look at... :facepalm3::embarrased1:

I'd get them from blue-tomato which has Burton, Dainese, PRO-TEC, TSG, Komperdell, Icetools, Body Glove and Amplifid in the line up (Protection Pants online shop for Women – blue-tomato.com)

If there are brands I can rule out for some reason, this would already help.

I assume (!) that 
- a good tail-bone padding is key, the bigger the better, so this already sorts out all models which only have a small little patch stitched on
- tight fit is preferrable so they will stay in place so this seems to sort out Icetools and Burton, which look pretty loose fit

I think, these ones look good:
TSG Crash Pant Carna Vep  
or Dainese Soft Norsorex Short Lady

Hints? Experiences? Recommendations?


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Nein,

If you are looking to do park, don't stop at shorts. Look at whole body armor. demon snow makes some really nice stuff they sell Women's specific as well

I have their older demon flex force pro it works wonders for my mishaps down the mountain. At my age I can't afford downtime and the full body armour helps with peace of mind


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

Im recommending TSG but I'm biased because
a) I have one of their other models and have no complaints about them whatsoever 
b) their shinpads are super quality as well and saved me so many times on the bike I daren't say anything bad about them anymore :happy:

- yes the tailpad is key; the rest of the padding is nice because it avoids bruises and is comfy/warm to sit on, but really a broken/cracked tailbone is what you want to avoid at all costs
- tight fit for sure, else you'll be pulling those damn pants the whole day or if you don't: crash and feel immense pains in your butt because the panst wasn't where they should be anymore


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

larrytbull said:


> Nein


Jawohl!


:hairy:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Snow Sports | Ski Armour | Snowboard Armour | Forcefield Body Armour

Excellent stuff....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Make sure the tail protector is hard, not just a foam piece. Foam doesn't do shit for you.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought Burton shorts and well they are very uncomfortable for me, those big huge pads on the side wont let me get low easily. Next time I will go snowboarding I will use them for the 3rd day and hopefully will get adjusted to them, but if not I think I will buy dye stuff.

I also thinking of hitting rails and stuff so probably just buy all body gear from them..

https://dyesnow.com/protective/slam-shorts


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Gonna check whats available here. Na... I won't go wild, no rails n park. Just basic flat work n bit hopping. The tail bone is what conserns the most (office job and horserider :eyetwitch2

Donuz, what do you mean with a hard protector? Sounds contradictory... would have guesses that a thick cussion would mellow an impact? Or do they come in combination? None of the ones I've looked at seem to have that feature...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Thanks for the input guys….
> 
> The tail bone is what conserns the most (office job and horserider :eyetwitch2
> 
> Donuz, *what do you mean with a hard protector? Sounds contradictory... would have guesses that a thick cussion would mellow an impact? *Or do they come in combination? None of the ones I've looked at seem to have that feature...


This is one I see recommended often. I don't know if it's available where you are, but thought I'd throw it out there! AZZPADZ Tailbone

I also found this image on google and couldn't resist,..  :hairy:








It's my understanding that anything without a hard plastic shell is not really sufficient to keep from bruising/breaking one's tailbone. (Having broken mine back when I was a teenager,..? I can tell you,.. You _DON'T_ wanna do that!!!)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Neni, I have tried probably a dozen different padded shorts/tailbone protectors.

First, make sure that you want full lower body protection or just tailbone/cheeks.
You indicate that you just want protection for the latter. I agree personally. I find the hip and thigh protection is unnecessary unless you are doing a lot of jibbing, and the extra pads just add weight and bulk.

Second, per Donutz, d3o-like pads are the way to go imo. Foam pads are not as effective and hard plates are not form fitting and therefore uncomfortable.

After trying lots of pads, I am now riding with Azzpadz d3o.
Large protection area for the backside, comfortable, conformable, and affordable.
These are what I would recommend.

Fyi, sorry Kevin, I tried the Forcefield board shorts. The coverage and padding was good, the fit was horrible!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> This is one I see recommended often. I don't know if it's available where you are, but thought I'd throw it out there! AZZPADZ Tailbone
> 
> I also found this image on google and couldn't resist,..  :hairy:
> View attachment 59385
> ...


Yup, those, but get the newer version that has a d3o pad underneath instead of foam.


----------



## Deus (Dec 25, 2010)

After a slow but very painfull fall right on my ass (I can swear that I I saw my board above my eye level during the fall, and lots of stars afterwards), I started wearing dainese action shorts protection under my pants. I can personally vouch for them: I may look like a Kim Kardashian wannabe while I ride but I'm sure its better than enduring a doctor trying to fix my cocyx :eyetwitch2:.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think the others have answered for me. I bought a pair of crash pants a while back that were just foam. They may help a bit for reducing an impact on snow, but for ice or worse, they don't help. Something either rigid or that stiffens on impact is what you need to spread the force of the blow.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I also would concur with the AZZPADZ, it save my ass so many times from slipping on snow covered rocks or sudden "oh shit that's ice " moments.


----------

